
Frap: Formal Reasoning About Programs - mpweiher
https://github.com/achlipala/frap
======
sevensor
Anyone with experience in formal methods want to comment on this material? I'm
considering investing some time in learning about proof assistants -- how does
this compare to _Software Foundations_?

